# Eggs ???



## Chicka-Js (May 3, 2013)

I have 6 EE's and a cuckoo maran and none of them have layed yet. The EE's are 5 1/2 months old and the maran is 5 1/2 to 6 months old. Should they be laying already ? I am happy to wait on them if that is what is needed. I just want to make sure it is timing and not something I'm not doing.


----------



## Itsacutefuzzball (Mar 16, 2013)

The average is 5-8 months (I think..?) so I don't think you're doing anything wrong.


----------



## Apyl (Jun 20, 2012)

Not sure about the Maran but EE's take a long time to mature and lay. I will never add EE's again, the one I added last year lays maybe 1 egg a week during peek laying season. It's my daughters bird so it stays as a pet.


----------



## Jim (Sep 26, 2012)

Apyl said:


> Not sure about the Maran but EE's take a long time to mature and lay. I will never add EE's again, the one I added last year lays maybe 1 egg a week during peek laying season. It's my daughters bird so it stays as a pet.


our EE lay 4-6 a week. But, they are slow to mature!


----------



## Apyl (Jun 20, 2012)

Jim said:


> our EE lay 4-6 a week. But, they are slow to mature!


I wish our did lol. She has always been a bit off. The eggs she does lay have a chalky feel to them and in spring when she molted she only molted her beard and just now grew it back.


----------



## Chicka-Js (May 3, 2013)

Ok thank you all for your info I'll just be patient.


----------



## Chicka-Js (May 3, 2013)

The patience paid off. Our first egg. Woohoo!!


----------



## MaransGuy (Jul 15, 2013)

Congrats! Which breed layed that egg?


----------



## Chicka-Js (May 3, 2013)

it was the cuckoo maran.


----------

